# Affordable, safe long-lasting chews?



## JLeigh (Jul 15, 2012)

I'm running out of ideas here. Alice needs chews to keep her occupied so that I can occasionally get something done lol. The best one so far was a smoked knuckle bone, but since I found out they can break teeth, she doesn't get that anymore. She LOVES bully sticks, but she can go through a 12 in braided one in 20 minutes! That makes it very unaffordable for us. She likes antlers, but only if they are split. And once she gets the marrow out, she loses interest. Since they aren't cheap either, I can't afford to keep buying them all the time. Obviously, rawhide anything is out. Any recs?


----------



## twoisplenty (Nov 12, 2008)

How about something non-edible? Like Nylabones, stuffed Kong's, etc


----------



## wolfsnaps88 (Jan 2, 2012)

twoisplenty, I respect your input but must disagree with Nylabones. I think they are awful. I have seen dogs chew them down to points and hurt themselves. Also, I don't feel comfortable with them chewing off and swallowing pieces and flakes of that "stuff".

What about cow hooves?


----------



## JLeigh (Jul 15, 2012)

The Kong doesn't last very long, either. I've heard some conflicting information about Nylabones, so I'm not comfortable with giving her one at this point. I never considered cow hooves because I figured if a weight-bearing bone was bad, surely a hoof must be. Am I wrong? I'd love to try it if they're safe!


----------



## Georgiapeach (Jan 24, 2011)

I vote for a deer or elk antler. While the initial cost is on the high side, they last forever! I have two (small and a medium), and all three dogs like the larger one, even the yappers! I've had the current deer antlers for almost a year. Sometimes, it takes them awhile to start chewing on one (maybe slather peanut butter on it to start with), but once they do, wow!


----------



## GoingPostal (Sep 5, 2011)

Goughnut? My male is the one that loves those and it took him quite a while to ruin it, they replace for free. I use those, antlers, bully sticks and nylabones, the galileo ones.


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

Murph can get through a 12 inch braided bully in an hour or less, makes them unaffordable for me too 

I have a few Nylabones around here, the dogs have had them for years and no issue yet. Murph has always loved them, and Abbie seems to have become a fan of them recently.

I like antlers too, and agree that even if they are a little more expensive up front, they do last awhile


----------



## _unoriginal (Apr 8, 2012)

I only give my dog digestible chews because I'm paranoid about blockages.

My dog wasn't fond of antlers at first but I think when he realized that's all he was getting, he warmed up to them. Now he loves his.. That he's had for 9 months.


----------



## JLeigh (Jul 15, 2012)

I was supposed to get elk antlers from MPC, but there was some sort of mix-up and they weren't delivered. I wanted them because they sounded very fresh, and I was hoping she would like that better than the bleached-and-scrubbed-of-all-scent ones at the stores around here. I would like to get some locally, but I don't have any idea where to look for that sort of thing....


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

maybe hooves? they are pretty smelly but last a while. Amazon sells them in bulk

Amazon.com: Chew Hooves Bulk Pack 5 lbs.: Pet Supplies


----------



## Onyxmom2 (Jan 10, 2011)

Unosmom said:


> maybe hooves? they are pretty smelly but last a while. Amazon sells them in bulk
> 
> Amazon.com: Chew Hooves Bulk Pack 5 lbs.: Pet Supplies


Do you think these would be too small for my 2 Danes? Have never tried any kind of a hoove.


----------



## kathylcsw (Jul 31, 2011)

For anyone who wants to try hooves just know that they absolutely reek of urine once they have been chewed on. To me they smell even worse than bully sticks. I won't ever buy them agan for my dogs due to that smell. I use antlers for long lasting chews.


----------



## Tracy (Aug 11, 2012)

Ha ha. So pleased you've said that. I've just been on amazon looking at hooves.:yuck:


----------



## wolfsnaps88 (Jan 2, 2012)

You can get single cow hooves at pet stores for a dollar or so. They do stink so either in a crate, towel, or outside.

I know a couple of people who have had dogs crack their teeth on antlers so I don't suggest them. I did offer my dogs fresh antlers from a deer and no one was inteested....BUT I did give them antlers that were in velvet and they ate them. I guess they were softer???

When pickin a chew just think: is it healthy and digestible? Is it very hard or plyable? 

Since I am a raw feeder now they get all their chews from their diet mostly.but sometimes I do bully sticks.

Let us know what you go with


----------



## JLeigh (Jul 15, 2012)

I think I'll try the hooves. Thank you everyone for all the recs!


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

yeah, they do stink pretty awful, I just give them outside.


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

> Do you think these would be too small for my 2 Danes? Have never tried any kind of a hoove.


I'm not sure, some hooves are bigger than others. I saw this the other day, its pretty huge
http://www.chewy.com/merrick-natura...dium=organic&gclid=CKPqqJnZjrMCFQXNnAodtF4ApA


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

Unosmom said:


> I'm not sure, some hooves are bigger than others. I saw this the other day, its pretty huge
> Merrick Natural Stuffed Twin Hoofers Dog Treats


We've used these with our Danes, they don't last SUPER long, but I haven't noticed stink issues. 

The trade off for long lasting chews is that they are longer lasting because they are more dense. I personally don't think I'm as comfortable with the antlers anymore, but we use beef ribs frequently with no issues. Antlers last forever.... but, I'd like my dog's teeth to, too.


----------



## 1605 (May 27, 2009)

wolfsnaps88 said:


> twoisplenty, I respect your input but must disagree with Nylabones. I think they are awful. I have seen dogs chew them down to points and hurt themselves. Also, I don't feel comfortable with them chewing off and swallowing pieces and flakes of that "stuff".
> 
> What about cow hooves?


We've not experienced any issues with nylabones. I think the main thing is to ensure that it is the correct size for the dog. I personally don't see the difference between letting them chew bones or hooves vs the nylabones because it all "comes out in the wash". Esp since the size of the nylabone fragments is so minute.

I would think it more likely that a dog fractures a tooth on a big hunk of cow hoof than a nylabone, which is not as hard. 

Also, I cannot stand the horrible smell of the hooves!


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

Raw beef or buffalo ribs!


----------



## SaharaNight Boxers (Jun 28, 2011)

Just curios, has anyone used those Himalayan Chews? They seem to be durable.


----------



## JLeigh (Jul 15, 2012)

Cow hooves for the win! I got them today and gave her one. So far, she's been working on it for a total of almost 2 hours, and she's not even halfway through it. The shape is awkward enough that she has to regularly keep adjusting it in her paws which helps to slow her down. Also, for $1.18 a piece, I find them MUCH more affordable than bully sticks. I haven't noticed a horrible smell, which is also a plus. Thank you to everyone who recommended them! :smile:


----------



## Jacksons Mom (Jun 13, 2010)

Himalayan Chews last us a while. Definitely a lot longer than bully sticks. Jackson has been getting thru the bestbullysticks quicker than ever lately ... I'm wondering if they are made different. The problem for me is he's so picky about what he actually LIKES to chew on. Bully sticks are the only thing he regularly likes. But even the_ extra _thick 6" ones he finishes in less than an hour (16lbs). They're just so expensive, even when buying in bulk. I'll probably buy Himalayans again soon and he's going to have to deal. lol.


----------



## StdPooDad (Mar 16, 2012)

Have you looked at Bully Sticks - All Natural Value Dog Treats - Best Bully Stick
They seem to have good prices. I bought a big bag of 6" sticks, give them to the kids a couple times weekly.





Jacksons Mom said:


> Himalayan Chews last us a while. Definitely a lot longer than bully sticks. Jackson has been getting thru the bestbullysticks quicker than ever lately ... I'm wondering if they are made different. The problem for me is he's so picky about what he actually LIKES to chew on. Bully sticks are the only thing he regularly likes. But even the_ extra _thick 6" ones he finishes in less than an hour (16lbs). They're just so expensive, even when buying in bulk. I'll probably buy Himalayans again soon and he's going to have to deal. lol.


----------



## Roo (Oct 17, 2010)

I've used the Himalayan Chews before, my dogs like them and I haven't seen any digestive upset from their eating them. I would agree they seem to last longer than bully sticks or dried tracheas, and they aren't greasy or smell which is nice, they can chew them on my rugs and I don't worry about them having to be in their crates with them. There is a risk of choking when it's chewed down to a nub, but you can just put the nub in the microwave and it turns into a puffy soft treat to finish with, which is weird considering how hard they are. I do think they can be a little expensive for what you get.


----------



## StdPooDad (Mar 16, 2012)

It takes Seamus and Teaghan a bit under an hour to finish a jumbo 6" bully stick. I used to let them chew marrow bones, but I read enough about breaking teeth so I don't do that anymore. I"m fine with that, an hour for a good treat is fine with me. They also chew antlers (Seamus not so much, Teaghan loves them) I don't have any atm, but a vet friend of mine feeds her dogs raw, she lives in the middle of a rural county in Montana, I made a dvd of agility pictures for her, she's going to trade me for antlers. She's asked her butcher in a little town near where she lives to save antlers of deer and elk that people bring it to get butchered, she's going to give them to me. Last DVD I made for her, she traded for a big bag of smoked elk heart, great for training treats!


----------



## JLeigh (Jul 15, 2012)

I wanted to mention that I did end up getting an elk antler from MPC. She liked it for about 15 minutes (read: until she got all the marrow out that she could get), and it's been a nice $13 paper weight since then. I'm not buying them anymore. As for the cow hoof, she is enjoying it immensely. So much so that we were awakened at 6:00 this morning hearing her gnawing on it at the foot of our bed. She's gnawing on it as I type this, so happy that she's wagging her tail as she gnaws LOL!


----------



## mheath0429 (Sep 8, 2012)

We do tendons, antlers and Beef ribs, raw.


----------



## Jacksons Mom (Jun 13, 2010)

StdPooDad said:


> Have you looked at Bully Sticks - All Natural Value Dog Treats - Best Bully Stick
> They seem to have good prices. I bought a big bag of 6" sticks, give them to the kids a couple times weekly.


Yup, that's where I buy them. He gets thru them very quickly -- even the thick 6" ones.


----------



## JLeigh (Jul 15, 2012)

I discovered that our local butcher sells large pig ears that he smokes himself. They are also very affordable at 3 for $3.49, and of course no shipping costs to factor in, either. Alice LOVES them. Is this something I can give her on a regular basis for a chew treat? I know they are fatty, but we have a hard time keeping weight on her, so that's not a concern for now. But I'm wondering if there is anything else I need to be aware of. She still loves the hooves, and they last for a long time, but I'd like to be able to give her something that she can actually chew and eat. Bully sticks are just not in the budget right now, so I was thinking that the pig ears would be a nice alternative. Thanks!


----------



## Felix (Oct 9, 2012)

Glad you found something that works. Cow hooves didn't do well for us, lasted only about 30 minutes and had 3 days of bloody diarrhea. Our staple is deer antlers and rawhide, but to each his own 

ETA: Pig ears may be an option, how often were you thinking about giving them to your dog? They are really fatty and might produce loose stools if fed frequently enough, something to think about.


----------



## xchairity_casex (Oct 8, 2011)

i used to give Cesar hooves all the time, they do reek, but they lasted him about 6-12 hours plus around me they sell for .50 cents a hoof and i used to trade in my guppies and live plants at the pet store to get like 10 of em.


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

SaharaNight Boxers said:


> Just curios, has anyone used those Himalayan Chews? They seem to be durable.


a giant one, as in as big as they come, for like 25 bucks, lasted less time than the monster bully 12" bully stick from the same company "bestbullysticks.com" and was 5x the price. i was a bit disappointed. I'm with Linsey on the antlers, they freak me out, i think they are too dense, and i have seen broken teeth from them now, a friend of my wife gave a 1/2 rack to their dog he chipped 3 teeth with it within 3 days... nylabones aren't all bad either, tobi chews on his, sure his gums bleed from it from time to time, but he's damaged his gums on chicken backs before too... Pork femurs are good too, they aren't dense like cow at all, we've given them to tobi raw, and smoked, he likes either, they are both messy.


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

I use beef ribs usually. Most of mine don't like bully sticks all that much, though they do last forever!


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

The ones I like the best are antelope horns. To bad they don't sell them. In November the bucks shed the out side of there horns leaving just a pointed horn about 3 or 4 inches long.

When my dogs find them I try to make sure we bring them home and they can chew on them, they last a while but are not anywhere as hard as an antler. I wish I could get a good stock pile of them.


----------



## porchpotty (Aug 10, 2011)

Antelope horns-- interesting! I've been on Kongs though.


----------

